# 12" Craftsman Industrial Lathe-- NOS



## randyjaco (Jul 18, 2019)

12" Craftsman Industrial Metal Lathe - NOS
					

This lathe is pretty much a unicorn. You probably will never see one like it again. I was lucky enough to pick up a seventies era 12" Craftsman Industrial lathe that had never been used. This lathe...



					houston.craigslist.org


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 18, 2019)

That lathe is identical to the Atlas taking up space in my garage . $4000 ? Ouch !


----------



## kb58 (Jul 18, 2019)

Those look like two different lathes.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 18, 2019)

Looks like a before and after doesn't it ?


----------



## mmcmdl (Jul 18, 2019)

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/atlas-clausing-3996-plus-a-boat-load-of-extras.78424/


----------



## Superburban (Jul 18, 2019)

A lot of wear, and rust for a new machine that he had to spend many hours removing the cosmoline.
"That being said, it still took considerable work to remove 40 years of old cosmoline, light surface rust, and accumulated debris. "








Oops, red flag.  "Since I restore Old American Iron "

That rust on the cabinet, concerns me. Indicative of being out doors a lot, or in a flood. $4K, no way. I have looked at the same model in much better shape, for less then half that.  Why do these sellers not show everything, whats in the boxes?


----------



## benmychree (Jul 19, 2019)

He wants it to be a surprise!   In MHO, anything made by Atlas is very many miles from being considered "industrial"


----------



## kb58 (Jul 19, 2019)

That's my point,.that for a machine brand new, it's rather used looking. That "surface rust" at the bottom looks more serious than claimed, so it may not have been stored well, which certainly counts for something claimed as new. I'm also surprised that he'd show it cutting metal. I mean, if you found a zero-miles Ford Mustang in a garage and wanted to sell it, posting a picture of driving it down the freeway isn't increasing its value. Oh well, it's still a great find, though the asking price is a bit wishful, especially since it's now used!


----------



## ELHEAD (Jul 19, 2019)

mmcmdl said:


> That lathe is identical to the Atlas taking up space in my garage . $4000 ? Ouch !


Looks exactly like the one I make a lot of things with. Only about 5 times my investment and less than 1/4 the tooling.
Dave


----------



## vocatexas (Jul 19, 2019)

Being in the Houston area, it could have been exposed to flood waters, or the rust could just be from the high humidity Houston is known for.


----------



## Nogoingback (Jul 19, 2019)

kb58 said:


> Those look like two different lathes.




That's because he's repainted the bed and the rusty cabinet to make it appear more like a "new" lathe.  That's OK, but
it sort of undermines his story.

He must have a cousin in my area:  guy's trying to sell a repainted 11" Logan for $4700.00, and he doesn't even claim
that it's new.


----------



## Choiliefan (Jul 19, 2019)

Here's a South Bend 11 for $7000:








						11” Southbend Lathe
					

This is an 11 inch Southbend lathe. Similar specs as the 10 inch (not the heavy 10”). The lathe has been completely refurbished from the ground up. Sanded everything down to the metal, refinished...



					roanoke.craigslist.org


----------



## martik777 (Jul 19, 2019)

Clean and paint does not constitute being refurbished.

Here what a NOS lathe should look like:




__





						Unused 9-inch South Bend
					





					www.lathes.co.uk


----------



## Illinoyance (Jul 24, 2019)

That metallic blue is WAY wrong on a machine tool.  Otherwise it is a commendable refurb.


----------

